

Introducing Teepee: the next step for rust-http - chrismorgan
http://chrismorgan.info/blog/introducing-teepee.html

======
mwcampbell
Glad to see someone putting in some effort to create a well-designed,
versatile HTTP library for Rust. I hope it takes off, and that Rust becomes a
viable language for developing HTTP-based services that are both safe and
efficient.

------
JPKab
From the perspective of a person who wants to invest time in the near future
to learning a highly performant systems language, I'm having a hard time
deciding between Go and Rust.

Any thoughts on the matter here? Obviously there's going to be a lot of
learning material for Go courtesy of its stability and age, but I get the
feeling that Rust is Go without the warts.

~~~
pohl
One question you could ask yourself that may help clarify your choice is what
precisely do you want the phrase "systems language" to imply?

Both the very first question in the official Go FAQ and the front page of the
Rust site use the phrases "systems language" and "systems programming
language" respectively, but one could argue that they are not both referring
to the same idea.

------
onedognight
A separate project is pointless. Just break the old one. Rust doesn't need
your old version. And git has it for anyone that does in the interim.

~~~
chrismorgan
Given that it is a complete rewrite, breaking rust-http is an unnecessary
evil; people are using rust-http successfully and I see no reason to cause
them unnecessary trouble. Until Teepee's HTTP client and server are ready,
rust-http will be maintained so that it can still run on Rust master, though
it will not be developed any further; Rust _does_ need the "old version" for
now.

~~~
gtaylor
Seems like rust-http 2.x would work for this purpose. It's subjectively a much
more descriptive name than "Teepee", too.

------
riquito
To the OP: did you write http libraries in other languages or rust-http is
your first experience?

~~~
chrismorgan
I had worked in raw HTTP before with a bit of parsing, but rust-http was my
first experience actually implementing a proper HTTP library.

------
616c
More strong work from the inner circle of Rust devs. Cool work Chris!

